# Smith 3913?



## Hudson69 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hola,
I have a chance to pick up an older one of these for a good price, at $200.00, stainless with two mags.  Is that really a good price and how are they for concealment and reliability?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 11, 2010)

Pounce. All's it "needs" is a DAO conversion and it's a perfect carry piece( S&W 3rd gen autos are the industry's best kept secret, especially since after 2003 their revolvers can't be trusted anymore)


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very good price, make sure you have a pistolsmith go over the pistol and magazines to ensure it will function 100%.

Should be easy enough to conceal with appropriate holster.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 12, 2010)

That's an excellent gun, at an unbelievable price.  Grab it.  

Those third generation S&W pistols have great reliability and accuracy.  I used to own a 908 (very similar) and I'd call it "the poor man's Sig P239."  I've fed everything from underpowered lead ball range reloads, all the way to the hottest +P ammo around, and it never failed to fire.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 12, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> Hola,
> I have a chance to pick up an older one of these for a good price, at $200.00, stainless with two mags. Is that really a good price and how are they for concealment and reliability?


 
Quite good Hudson.

I've owned several 3913s and they make excellent carry guns. and 200 is CHEAP!!! And yes they are very reliable.

Make sure yours has the magazine safety still there (or not.) The safety does help eject the mags faster (they fly out!)

That safety can be handy if someone is struggling with you over the gun. Just push the mag release and, vola, the gun won't fire! 

Oh, does it have Novak sights or the standard round ones?




Grenadier said:


> Those third generation S&W pistols have great reliability and accuracy. I used to own a 908 (very similar) and I'd call it "the poor man's Sig P239." I've fed everything from underpowered lead ball range reloads, all the way to the hottest +P ammo around, and it never failed to fire.


 
Yes it was kind of a poor man's Sig 239! I don't know if would last as long but really it was a good gun. I went to Glocks for the simple trigger pull and ugliness. I do have a 239 as well as 229 but the Glocks are what I use in IDPA and carry, so that's that.

Deaf


----------



## Hudson69 (Aug 16, 2010)

I picked it up but ended up making a trade for it.  It is a newer, non-TSW model in stainless but has a bobbed hammer.  

I traded one of my full size TSW-5906's for it and cash.  It looks like it will be great for off-duy carry; anyone know of a good ITW, pancake or paddle holster for it?

Thanks,
Hud


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 16, 2010)

Hud,

If Kyndex is acceptable to you, FIST makes several very good ones (I have both left and right handed versions for my Glock 26.)

http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/k1/K9.htm
http://www.fist-inc.com/ 
I perfer the THIN and not ULTRA-THIN holsters they make.

They also make leather verions of the same holsters.

http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/holster/17.htm

Deaf


----------



## Omar B (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, get it.  Just prepared to have your attackers laugh at you when you pull a lady gun.  LOL.

Just kidding, go for it man, it's awesome.


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 9, 2010)

Great gun, my only problem was that I had been shooting Smith 5906(s) for competition and thought the 3913 would be a good translation but for whatever reason I really needed to adjust to the smaller gun. I just picked up (another) one myself to replace the one I traded out; this one is going to be keeper.  I only have a generic ankle rig for it right now, otherwise I carry a G23 in an Serpa.  I dont know if there is a Serpa for a 3913 but fobus makes a lot of holsters.

Again, good choice.


----------

